# Shelter Tails: Ulster County agencies work together to help pets



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Noelle and her six puppies were living in a dog cage underneath a giant pile of garbage last week. That all changed when Ulster County Child Protective Services notified the Ulster County SPCA.

"We got a call from Child Protective Services," said

UCSPCA Executive Director Brian Shapiro. "One of their people had been out to a place in the western portion of the county. There was a mother pit bull and her six pups living in squalor and filth."

This is not the first time Ulster County agencies have worked together to save pets.

"U.C. Mental Health had assisted us in rescuing two Angora rabbits who were kept in a Tupperware container," Shapiro said.

"U.C. Probation alerted us to a house with 54 cats in Ellenville, many sick and suffering. Just yesterday, we got a call from U.C. Department of Social Services, and I was able to help a client get two feral cats spayed and neutered."

The SPCA has also made reports to Child Protective Services.

"If we respond to a scene where we see a suspected child abuse or neglect case, we are mandated to report it," Shapiro said.

Noelle's owner surrendered her and her pups to the

UCSPCA. In one week, Noelle has put on weight. Her puppies, 6-week-old pit bull mixes, will be available for adoption in two to three weeks. For information on adopting, call the shelter at 331-5377. Donations for their care can be mailed to the UCSPCA, 20 Wiedy Road, Kingston 12401.

Adopt a tree for homeless pets
The Pike County Humane Society is planting trees on its grounds "to provide shade, health and beauty for all the animals that come through our gates," said Pax Vlietstra, shelter board member.

"The Adopt a Tree fundraiser comes at a crucial time for us. Our donations are down with the economy, yet our work is ongoing and ever growing, as people need us more and more to help with all animal response in Pike County."

Trees are available for sponsorship for $150, which includes a plaque showing the loved one being honored. They are being planted in the shelter's Memorial Greenway. So far, eight trees have been adopted. Memorial benches are also available for sponsorship.

To adopt a tree or bench, call Barry Heim at 570-296-6080.

Do Something Club did
The Do Something Club at John G. Borden Middle School in the hamlet of Wallkill has lived up to its name. Members recently visited the Town of Newburgh Animal Shelter with a donation of pet food and pet items.

"The Town of Newburgh Animal Shelter very much appreciates the students from the Wallkill Middle School selecting our shelter for always needed donations," said shelter manager Mary Meyer.

"On their visit to drop off the donations, the students also toured the shelter. They asked great questions, ranging from why spay/neuter is so important to combat pet overpopulation, to cruelty investigations and basic pet care. We enjoyed their visit very much and always welcome the chance to talk about the work we do."

The tour wasn't complete without a few snuggles from its residents.

"It was a treat for the teens to be rewarded for their efforts," said teacher Debra Golden, "with displays of gratitude from a loving Shih Tzu and a sweet pit bull named Snoop."

Many thanks to all the students who donated, including Amber Quaglietta, Patrick Decker, Cheyenne Weed, Shalanae Affuso, Lindsay Ostrander, Gricelda Barajas, Becky June, Crystal Henry, Alyssia Ogilvie.

Dog photo contest winners
Winners of the Warwick Valley Humane Society's dog photo contest were announced June 14:

Best Puppy Photo: Molly, owned by the Burnett family of Sugar Loaf

Best Overall Photo: Lizzie, owned by the Wander family of Sugar Loaf

Best Senior Photo: A tie, Popcorn, owned by the Citelli family of Goshen, and Max, owned by the Pedersen family of West Milford, N.J.

Congrats to all the winners!

Charity begins at home
If you're considering adopting a homeless pet, make sure it's a Hudson Valley pet. There are dozens of shelters and rescues in Dutchess, Orange, Ulster, Sullivan and Pike counties.

If you're set on a specific breed, age or temperament, check with local shelters and rescues first. Scan the Pets of the Week page for a shelter or rescue near you or visit Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder. Just enter your pet choice and ZIP code in the search field.

If you happen upon a mobile adoption unit, make sure it is based locally. Adopting a pet is a serious commitment, and should problems arise, you will want to be in close contact with your adoption organization.

Charity begins at home. Our homeless pets need you.

Adopted

As a result of the Pets of the Week page and the big hearts of our readers, these animals are no longer homeless:

Warwick: Sir Mipperton, Lucy and Sally

Pike: Emmitt, Spritz, Max, Ajax and Bear

Sullivan: Holly

Middletown: Brodie, Bullet and Jack

Upcoming events

Garage sale  8 a.m.-4 p.m. June 27-28, Bluestone Valley Farm, 2 Walling Road, Warwick. Sponsored by Horse & Rider and Bluestone Valley Farm. Portion of proceeds benefits Equine Rescue Resource. Equine and non-equine related items. Call 744-1728.

Picnic at the shelter  Noon-4 p.m. July 5, Humane Society of Pike County, 189 Lee Road, Shohola, Pa. Craft vendors, food, tours, music. Dedication of memorial trees. Call 570-296-7654.

Therapy Dog International evaluations  6 p.m. July 10, Tri-State Dog Obedience Club, 837 Route 6, Shohola, Pa. Mixed breed and purebreds welcome. Dogs must be at least 1 year old, handlers age 17 and younger must be accompanied by an adult. $20; $15 for advance registration. Call 856-9072 or visit Therapy Dogs.

Classic car show  10 a.m.-4 p.m. July 12, Orange County Farmers Museum, Route 17K and Berea Road, Montgomery. Trophies and cash prizes, food, music, raffles, more. $1 admission, free age 4 and younger. Benefits Humane Society of Walden. Call Christina, 778-2070.

Pike County Humane Society adoption events  11 a.m.-4 p.m. Aug. 1 and Sept. 5, Milford Chrysler, routes 6 and 209, outside Milford, Pa., and 11 a.m.-5 p.m. July 18-19, Aug. 15-16, Sept. 19-20, Country Kettle, 2523 Milford Road, East Stroudsburg, Pa. Variety of dogs, cats and rabbits available for adoption. Call 570-296-7654 or visit THE PIKE COUNTY HUMANE SOCIETY.

Spay/neuter services

The Animal Emergency Fund  Ulster County, 246-6211

Friends of Animals  800-321-7387

Dutchess County SPCA  Low-cost spay/neuter of cats. $60 includes rabies vaccination. Call 452-7722, ext. 114, for appointment or visit DCSPCA, Dutchess county animal rescue, animal adoptions.

Humane Society of Port Jervis  Low-cost spay/neuter of cats by appointment only. Call 856-3677.

Spay USA  Referral service with national database of veterinarians and programs, many locally, that issues reduced-rate certificates), 800-248-SPAY or visit .SPAY-USA.

TARA Inc.  Low-cost spay/neuter of cats only on mobile clinic covers Sullivan and Orange counties. $60 includes spay/neuter, rabies shot, ear cleaning and nail clipping. Call 754-7100 for appointment or visit The Animal Rights Alliance, Inc. (T.A.R.A.) | Home.

Shelter Wish List

Shelters depend on the generosity of the community to sustain them. The following items are needed:

Animal Emergency Fund Inc.: Monetary donations to support low-cost spay/neuter of dogs and cats in Ulster County, Town of Saugerties Animal Shelter, traps for feral cats and emergency aid. E-mail [email protected] or call 246-6211.

Blooming Grove Humane Society: Canned cat and dog food, cat litter, cat furniture and climbing stands, dog treats and toys, laundry detergent, bleach, cleaning supplies, air fresheners, paper towels, large garbage bags, collars, leashes, fundraising volunteers, dog walkers, chain link fencing and poles, large capacity washing machine, floor and wall tiles and monetary donations. Call 496-6199.

Catskill Animal Sanctuary: Volunteer CPA, publicist, mechanic, equine and farm vet. Four-wheel drive pickup truck in good condition, monetary donations, salt and mineral blocks, cases of 4-inch vet wrap, metal manure rakes, corn husk brooms, metal manure shovels cleans towels, horse wormer (any brand), papaya juice concentrate, horse fly masks w/ear covers, Probios powder, triple antibiotic, rolled cotton, first class and postcard stamps, and gift cards to Barnyard Feeds in Kingston, Tractor Supply, Staples and Lowe's. Call 336-8447.

Equine Rescue Inc.: Volunteers to groom and feed horses, clean barn; feed and shavings that can be purchased at Heritage Feed & Supply, Bullville; experienced carpenters for repairs and projects; apples; carrots and horse treats. Call 733-6085 or e-mail [email protected] or visit Equine Rescue welcomes you.....

Equine Rescue Resource Inc.: Homes for horses; volunteer groomers, trainers and farm helpers; donations of horse quality hay and bagged shavings for bedding; monetary donations for veterinary care and medical supplies; gift cards from R&M Feed in Monticello; volunteers to help with fundraising and promotion. Call 744-1728, e-mail [email protected] or visit Equine Rescue Resource, Inc. » Welcome!.

Goshen Humane Society: Monetary donations, refrigerator, Tidy Cat or Johnny Cat nonclumping litter, litter scoopers, towels, blankets, newspapers, bleach, fragrance-free laundry detergent, rolling cat cages, new litter boxes, paper towels, plastic gloves, dry and canned cat food, Royal Canine Baby Dry Food (for kittens), foster families, puppy wee wee pads, large heavy-duty garbage bags, Heartgard, Frontline, Capstar, computer paper, ink cartridges for HP printer, thank-you notes, postage stamps. Gift cards to PetSmart, Target or Sam's Club. Volunteers for fundraising, vet runs, cleaning, dog walking. Call 294-3984.

Humane Society of Middletown: Bleach, laundry detergent, dish detergent, canned dog and cat food, clay cat litter, blankets, sponges, Pine Sol, pet toys, treats, long-lasting hard bones or hooves, pens, large garbage bags, OdoBan, vacuum cleaner with attachments, cookie tins and monetary donations. Call 361-1861.

Humane Society of Pike County: Volunteers to help with fundraisers, socializing pets, adoption events and community outreach. Monetary donations, leashes, collars, small cat litter pans, nonclumping litter, dish detergent, bleach, liquid laundry detergent, towels, blankets, air fresheners, paper towels, heavy-duty garbage bags, canned cat and dog food, dry dog food, pet snacks, office supplies, cleaning supplies and gift cards. Call 570-296-7654 or visit THE PIKE COUNTY HUMANE SOCIETY.

Humane Society of Port Jervis: Monetary donations, vacuum cleaner with attachments in great condition, small cat litter pans, nonclumping cat litter, paper towels, bleach, stainless steel pet bowls, collars, leashes, canned or pouch pet food and treats. Call 856-3677.

Humane Society of Walden: Canned and dry cat food, cat litter, canned dog food, bleach, detergent, sponges, disinfectant, paper towels, floor cleaner and pooper scoopers. Call 778-5115.

Mid Hudson Animal Aid: Monetary donations, bleach, 55-gallon trash bags, paper towels, toilet paper, small dustpans and brushes, sponges, Fantastik, laundry and dish detergent, open litter pans, cat toys, free standing scratching posts, towels, Fancy Feast, Friskies, office supplies and gift cards from Pet Supplies Plus, Walmart and Target. Call 831-4321 or e-mail [email protected].

Newburgh SCATS: Dog igloos and dry cat food for cats at feral cat colonies, clean towels and blankets, monetary donations for veterinary care and spay/neuters. Call Lil, 236-4574, or visit NEWBURGH SCATS - not for profit corporation. educating the public on the living conditions of homeless cats.

Pets Alive: Gift cards to Sam's Club, Home Depot and Staples. Credit at Heritage Feed, Monhagen Veterinary Hospital and Pine Bush Equine. Postage stamps, Panacur dewormer, black trash bags, dog and cat toys and treats, paper food trays, 100-foot garden hoses, Feline Pine cat litter, envelopes, ink and toner cartridges, clean fill dirt, pea gravel for outdoor dog runs, duct tape, large anti-pull harnesses, Frontline, Revolution, Heartgard, volunteers to walk dogs and play with cats. Call 386-9738.

Precious Paws: Monetary donations for veterinary care and spay/neuter. Foster homes for adult cats, mother cats with nursing kittens, orphaned kittens and special needs cats or kittens (food and medical provided). Volunteers for humane trapping and transport of strays. Gift cards from B&G Pet Supplies, Petsmart or Positively Pets. Nutro, Eagle, Science Diet dry and canned cat food; clay litter and Feline Pine; bleach; laundry detergent, clean blankets and towels. Call 534-9630 or e-mail [email protected].

Rescue for Life Labrador Retriever Rescue: Hospital-type blankets, towels, Frontline Plus, Kong dog toys and Nylabones. Gift cards from PetSmart, Petco, Doctors Foster and Smith online pet supplies at Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies, Pet Meds | DrsFosterSmith.com Pet Products. Call 733-5278.

Sullivan SPCA: Fuel oil, canned dog food, dry kitten and puppy food, cat litter, monetary donations, laundry detergent, copy paper, leashes, a copier, stamps, new telephone with multiple handsets and volunteers. Gift cards to Walmart, PetSmart and Petco. Call 796-3120.

TARA Inc.  Low-cost feline spay/neuter mobile clinic operates weekly in Middletown, Newburgh, Monticello and Harriman. Volunteers needed to post fliers and do community outreach, monetary donations, diesel fuel, small bath towels, liquid laundry detergent. Call 754-7100.

Town of Newburgh Animal Shelter: Canned cat and dog food, kitten formula, dry cat food, clumping kitty litter, good quality dry dog food, Heartgard, Frontline, Capstar, Advantix, paper towels, laundry soap and doghouses. Monetary donations for Trust and Agency Donation Funds for spay/neuter, vet care, vaccinations and building expansion. Call 561-3344.

Ulster County Horse Council Large Animal Emergency Rescue Project: Monetary donations to fund emergency responders' training clinics and to purchase approved webbing for use in rescue. Portable fencing, livestock or horse trailers, bumper pulls, rope halters, 10-foot to 20-foot rope leads and lines, water buckets, horse blankets, fleece-lined hobbles, 10-by-10-foot plastic and canvas tarps, shovels, picks, hand tools, tool box and small motorized tools for cutting metal and wood. Visit The Ulster County Horse Council. or e-mail [email protected] or [email protected].

Ulster County SPCA: Nonclumping cat litter, canned cat and kitten food, canned dog and puppy food, dry cat food, cat toys, scratching posts, cat jungle gyms, cat and dog beds, paper towels, bleach, laundry detergent, antibacterial dish detergent, large and small garbage bags, large brooms, mops, sponges, Windex, office supplies, towels, light and small baby blankets. Call 331-5377 or visit Ulster County SPCA - Preventing Cruelty to Animals.

Warwick Valley Humane Society: Simple Green cleaner, bleach, Soft Paw Cat litter, Feline Pine litter, heavy-duty garbage bags, dish and laundry detergent, small ceramic cat dishes/bowls, tarps, small garden wagon, monetary donations for Wildlife Fund to help orphaned and injured wildlife. Call 986-2473.

Bring lost pets home

Did you find a pet? The Times Herald-Record offers a free classified ad, for up to seven days, to those who find a lost pet. To place an ad, call 343-7000.








Photo provided Noelle and her six 6-week-old pit bull mix puppies were found under a pile of garbage at an Ulster home after the Ulster County SPCA received a tip from Ulster County Child Protective Services.


----------

